# firewood facts



## Lanningjw (Nov 19, 2009)

Pleas read this link it contains impotant information about burning pine and other soft woods. This info was put out by a guy that says hes been in the wood business for 17 year. 

http://pinnaclefirewood.com/facts.php


Is it true what he  is saying about pine? Because I am planning on using some next year.


----------



## billb3 (Nov 19, 2009)

not impotent enough


----------



## northwinds (Nov 19, 2009)

softwood=fall of civilization.


----------



## blades (Nov 20, 2009)

Pine of one type or another is about all they have out west and they due just fine with it.


----------



## NitroDave (Nov 20, 2009)

Don't let the folks from the Pacific Northwest see that article.
Do the Northwesterns even know what an oak tree looks like ??


----------



## kenny chaos (Nov 20, 2009)

Lanning said:
			
		

> Pleas read this link it contains impotant information about burning pine and other soft woods. This info was put out by a guy that says hes been in the wood business for 17 year.
> 
> http://pinnaclefirewood.com/facts.php
> 
> ...






No, it is not true at all.
It's typical propaganda to promote the type he sells.
Fell free to invite them here for a discussion.


----------



## JustWood (Nov 20, 2009)

I'll burn softwood but I draw the line at willow


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Nov 20, 2009)

That article shows that they do know a little bit about wood burning; stress the little bit.

Lee, I won't burn willow either.


----------



## Nonprophet (Nov 20, 2009)

Lanning said:
			
		

> Pleas read this link it contains impotant information about burning pine and other soft woods. This info was put out by a guy that says hes been in the wood business for 17 year.
> 
> http://pinnaclefirewood.com/facts.php
> 
> ...



Yep, pretty much every other day or so here in Orygun we'll see yet another pine-burner on the news who burned down his house and killed his family just to save a little money burnin' pine instead of oak.  I guess the upshot is that at this rate all the pine-burners out this way ought to be dead and gone within a year or two.............maybe then everything West of the Mississippi will eventually revert back to it's natural state........


NP


----------



## bbeals (Nov 20, 2009)

definiteLEE said:
			
		

> I'll burn softwood but I draw the line at willow



What is the deal with willow?  I haven't tried it, but just curious as to why you wont burn it?  I mostly burn oak, maple & birch


----------



## JustWood (Nov 20, 2009)

B said:
			
		

> definiteLEE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ever burn a coon turd droped in early fall when they were hoggin on choke berries and corn. 
Neither have i ,,, but just lookin' at one gives me the inklin that it wood  burn 4 times  as fast in the fire  as it did comin' out from way down yonder.


----------



## Dune (Nov 20, 2009)

Burning willow is like trying to survive by just eating lettuce, the energy it requires to chew and digest it is greater than it's calorie content. Some here do burn it, but I can't understand why.


----------



## Lanningjw (Nov 20, 2009)

Softwoods such as (pine, cottonwood, poplar, boxelder and fir) should only be burned outdoors. It burns and sparks more furiously than hardwood, it doesn’t burn as long, and it puts creosote, a potentially dangerous substance, up the chimney.

Why are wood experts saying this kind of stuff. Its gotta have some truth, it was on the net!


----------



## Wood Duck (Nov 20, 2009)

Lanning said:
			
		

> Softwoods such as (pine, cottonwood, poplar, boxelder and fir) should only be burned outdoors. It burns and sparks more furiously than hardwood, it doesn’t burn as long, and it puts creosote, a potentially dangerous substance, up the chimney.
> 
> Why are wood experts saying this kind of stuff. Its gotta have some truth, it was on the net!



Did a wood expert say that? I thought it was just some guy on the internet trying to sell something.


----------



## BrowningBAR (Nov 20, 2009)

Lanning said:
			
		

> Why are wood experts saying this kind of stuff. Its gotta have some truth, it was on the net!



That was heavily laced with sarcasm, right?


----------



## Elderthewelder (Nov 20, 2009)

> Softwoods such as (pine, cottonwood, poplar, boxelder and fir) should only be burned outdoors. It burns and sparks more furiously than hardwood, it doesn’t burn as long, and it puts creosote, a potentially dangerous substance, up the chimney.



How the heck am I going to heat my house burning my wood outdoors? I guess I should just go put a match to the 5+ cords of Fir and pine I have


----------



## bigtall (Nov 20, 2009)

I was relying on some pine to get me through my first year in this house. Dang it! What am I supposed to do???????


----------



## moosetrek (Nov 20, 2009)

OK, I emailed and asked him to reconsider his position on pine, and maybe from where he got his conclusions.  I'll let you know if he writes back.


----------



## madrone (Nov 20, 2009)

You have no idea how scary it is out here, risking your life every day just to stay warm.


----------



## myzamboni (Nov 20, 2009)

Lanning said:
			
		

> Softwoods such as (pine, cottonwood, poplar, boxelder and fir) should only be burned outdoors. It burns and sparks more furiously than hardwood, it doesn’t burn as long, and it puts creosote, a potentially dangerous substance, up the chimney.
> 
> Why are wood experts saying this kind of stuff. Its gotta have some truth, it was on the net!



I'm on my 3rd year of woodstove use and burn almost exclusively conifer wood.  If it is seasoned, you will be fine.  I get very little cresote when I sweep my chimey.

The link you posted is a classic example of 'don't believe everything you read/hear'.


----------



## fossil (Nov 20, 2009)

What a crock of crap.  If I didn't have Pine, Juniper, Fir, and Larch to burn, I basically wouldn't have any firewood at all.  Yeah, I burn a lot of it...but hey, it's easy to split and handle.  Properly seasoned, it gets the job done.  Hardwoods simply are not available where a _whole lot _of us woodburners live.  We get along just fine.  Some of us even burn indoors.  :coolgrin:  Rick


----------



## John the Painter (Nov 20, 2009)

I know where I live pretty much all of the softwood burnt is spruce,poplar,and juniper.As long as it's dry it's great for burning.Granted it burns faster but if you're looking for a quick heat on start up.


----------



## ROBERT F (Nov 20, 2009)

Well clearly he aint selling pine. or any softwoods for that matter. And i'm thinkin that if he ever starts selling softwoods, he'll be selling owb's as well. This guy had just enough info on his site to make his bs seem true.  Had some good info on how to avoid getten ripped off however.


----------



## Tony H (Nov 20, 2009)

Lanning said:
			
		

> Softwoods such as (pine, cottonwood, poplar, boxelder and fir) should only be burned outdoors. It burns and sparks more furiously than hardwood, it doesn’t burn as long, and it puts creosote, a potentially dangerous substance, up the chimney.
> 
> Why are wood experts saying this kind of stuff. Its gotta have some truth, it was on the net!



Since when is Boxelder a softwood?


----------



## Beetle-Kill (Nov 20, 2009)

I completely aggree with the guy! If you've been mis-lead by some of the posters here,and stockpiled PINE for indoor burning, let me know.  I'll be happy to remove the potential hazard. I made that mistake early on, and now am bald, fat, short, and well- rather nasty to look at. Because of burning PINE. Let me know, don't be a victim.


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Nov 20, 2009)

Lanning said:
			
		

> Pleas read this link it contains impotant information about burning pine and other soft woods. This info was put out by a guy that says hes been in the wood business for 17 year.
> 
> http://pinnaclefirewood.com/facts.php
> 
> ...



That guy is a complete @$$hat.

But pine does cause chimney fires.


----------



## crazy_dan (Nov 20, 2009)

settle down guys, I figured out what he was talking about.

If you read the sentence above the whole "DON'T" burn pine thing it says there are X number of fireplaces in use and it has a picture of a fire place with no spark screen. This being said I can see the concern this guy has is a spark from the pine landing on something flammable and....

If you read on down where he talks about wood stoves he does not say to not burn pine in a stove he just says it will burn faster and have less heat than hardwood.


----------



## quads (Nov 20, 2009)

Tony H said:
			
		

> Lanning said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think it is a softwood maple?  From http://www.mapleinfo.org/htm/boxm.cfm

"The wood of boxelder is light, weak and soft. Because of this and the tree's poor form, it is rarely used for commercial lumber production. The trees are sometimes used for pulp or biomass fuel. Literature states that the sap is high in sugar and can be used to make a syrup, but it is not typically used for this purpose in New England.
The trees are fast growing and have been planted as street trees, but their weak branches and short life make boxelders a poor choice as an ornamental. Boxelder's fibrous root system and prolific seeding make it valuable for erosion control, and it has been planted in windbreaks and shelterbelts in the Great Plains to help control wind erosion."


----------



## CowboyAndy (Nov 20, 2009)

quads said:
			
		

> Tony H said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



just because its soft, or actually less hard, doesnt make it a soft wood. technically speaking, softwoods are conifers, and anything with leaves is a hardwood.


----------



## Gunks (Nov 20, 2009)

Dune said:
			
		

> Burning willow is like trying to survive by just eating lettuce, the energy it requires to chew and digest it is greater than it's calorie content. Some here do burn it, but I can't understand why.



I agree.  I burned a lot of willow two seasons ago just because my neighbor's big willow tree came down in a storm and the wood is right there.


----------



## Lanningjw (Nov 20, 2009)

BrowningBAR said:
			
		

> Lanning said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



YES. You saw my cards. I have so many old time wood burners tell me, "What in the hell are you thinking, burning that pine" One guy said "did you learn that it was Ok to burn pine on the inter-net?" In fact I have some really nice cedar that I took down last year, one of the boys came by the house and reminded me to remove the bark from the cedar or I will clog up my chimney.

These are the same guys who are burning the red oak that they split 3 weeks ago. I grabbed my moisture meter and tested the center of one of the splits. It was around 36%. I told them it was not dry enough to burn. Once again they said, "you've been reading that Internet again. They actually were kinda pissed at me. I don't want to be a smart ass because I use there splitter, You know the kind of splitter that runs on a case of beer not gas.


----------



## Hurricane (Nov 20, 2009)

bigtall said:
			
		

> I was relying on some pine to get me through my first year in this house. Dang it! What am I supposed to do???????



Burn it and stay warm


----------



## GrantC (Nov 20, 2009)

madrone said:
			
		

> You have no idea how scary it is out here, risking your life every day just to stay warm.



Ya gotta be tough if ya wanna live out West!

-=[ Grant ]=-


----------



## moosetrek (Nov 20, 2009)

crazy_dan said:
			
		

> settle down guys, I figured out what he was talking about.
> 
> If you read the sentence above the whole "DON'T" burn pine thing it says there are X number of fireplaces in use and it has a picture of a fire place with no spark screen. This being said I can see the concern this guy has is a spark from the pine landing on something flammable and....
> 
> If you read on down where he talks about wood stoves he does not say to not burn pine in a stove he just says it will burn faster and have less heat than hardwood.



So let's take the sparking, popping wood and burn it outside so we catch the whole dang forest on fire, and not just a living room?  Either way I think that argument takes the short bus.


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Nov 20, 2009)

CowboyAndy said:
			
		

> quads said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've always heard that.

Maybe a more useful split would be deciduous and coniferous?


----------



## quads (Nov 20, 2009)

CowboyAndy said:
			
		

> quads said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I honestly don't know what it's classified as, but pine makes pretty good lumber even though it's a softwood and boxelder does not.  I would consider boxelder as a soft deciduous tree, a little bit harder than sunflower trunks.


----------



## Got Wood (Nov 20, 2009)

Gunks said:
			
		

> Dune said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have been burning some willow this fall. I picked up about 3/4 cord of it last December helping a friend out who had alot of willow down in his yard after a storm. He wasnt in any kind of shape to handle it so I cleaned it up for him and took the wood. It did season well. Very light now. Burns really fast, almost zero coals. For a quick evening fire to take the chill out of the room it works. To help a friend out I would do it again but I would pass on other chances to scrounge willow.


----------



## Tony H (Nov 20, 2009)

quads said:
			
		

> CowboyAndy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It is classified as a hardwood like all leaf bearing tree's .... that's why I make the original comment.  :smirk: 
After you split some fresh cut BE then tell me it's soft like a sunflower trunk.  While I agree it's not a great wood it's harder than pine and dries fast so it works  for shoulder season wood or to mix in with better woods.
I will load my boiler with BE and you load with sunflower trunks and I bet I will be warmer or better yet you hit me over the head with a sunflower trunk and I will hit you over the head with a BE log and we will see who is standing.


----------



## quads (Nov 20, 2009)

Tony H said:
			
		

> It is classified as a hardwood like all leaf bearing tree's .... that's why I make the original comment.  :smirk:
> After you split some fresh cut BE then tell me it's soft like a sunflower trunk.  While I agree it's not a great wood it's harder than pine and dries fast so it works  for shoulder season wood or to mix in with better woods.
> I will load my boiler with BE and you load with sunflower trunks and I bet I will be warmer or better yet you hit me over the head with a sunflower trunk and I will hit you over the head with a BE log and we will see who is standing.


Actually, I have split boxelder, which is how I know, because it splits in chunks and pieces and the splitting implement sinks in, like splitting a pillow.  Lot of swinging but not much happening.  Harder wood pops apart instead of absorbing the hit, even pine.

Anyway, I'm not trying to argue with you about it; I think it's absolutely wonderful that you like boxelder!  Heck, if I had a bunch of it I'd gladly save it for you, free of charge.


----------



## fossil (Nov 20, 2009)

Leaves = hard, needles = soft?  Well...not exactly.  There are exceptions to every rule of thumb, and scientific definitions that occasionally seem to defy common lore.  Balsa, for example, is technically a hardwood.  Depends on how the tree lives, grows, and propagates, rather than on simply "how hard" the wood seems to be.  Really pretty interesting stuff.  Balsa's a "soft" hardwood, while Yew is a "hard" softwood.  (I have some Yew, and it's tough, hard, heavy stuff that burns as well as Oak & Madrone).  Learn more here (among many other places):

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hardwood


----------



## gzecc (Nov 20, 2009)

Fossil, thats funny about yew.  I recently cut down an out of control 20' yew and said, man that looks like good burning wood.
Its now seasoning.  It is very heavy, dense and slow growing.  Mine is 60 yrs old and about 7"s in diameter.  We'll see.


----------



## fossil (Nov 20, 2009)

gzecc said:
			
		

> Fossil, thats funny about yew. I recently cut down an out of control 20' yew and said, man that looks like good burning wood.
> Its now seasoning. It is very heavy, dense and slow growing. Mine is 60 yrs old and about 7"s in diameter. We'll see.



I recommend you treat it just as you would Oak. Get it split and stacked and let it season for two years. Burns good. Wish I had a bunch more of it.  I think you'll like it.  Rick


----------



## jadm (Nov 21, 2009)

Grew up with a  cabin in the Sierras in Calif.  Pine was all we burned.  Never a mishap.  

I shutter when I think about this now, but I don't think my father cleaned that chimney on a regular basis at all.  (Fireplace was used throughout the winter every other weekend - burned hot because it was all the heat we had and cabin was not insulated.....What I would call a a REAL cabin in the days when they were used primarily in the summer  -  until the ski resorts came into being...)

Cabin is still standing and pine is still being used ALL winter.  (My stepmother moved into the cabin permanently several years ago - unfortunately she passed away last spring - not due to a fire...she was 96 years young!)

So glad this forum exists - best info. out there.


----------



## Tony H (Nov 21, 2009)

quads said:
			
		

> Tony H said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't know that I "like" boxelder but it burns and keeps the house warm and I got a bunch cut and piled for me to haul away.  
I just split a face cord or little more today and most of the splits popped apart some were more like the tearing of elm and some less than 20% split in chunks or compressed like a pillow as you described. I think it might be how and when it was cut and left as this stuff was a large group of trees pushed over and thrown in a big pile for a couple of years and now the farmer is cutting it into usable lengths and clearing everything out.
So I guess the old 'burn what you got is my motto" weather it be pine boxelder or oak.
Just for the record I also have some Birch,Elm, Locust, pine, apple , peach ,cherry,mulberry I think and lots of Maple, and oak.
keep warm   :blank:


----------



## PapaDave (Nov 21, 2009)

fossil said:
			
		

> What a crock of crap.  If I didn't have Pine, Juniper, Fir, and Larch to burn, I basically wouldn't have any firewood at all.  Yeah, I burn a lot of it...but hey, it's easy to split and handle.  Properly seasoned, it gets the job done.  Hardwoods simply are not available where a _whole lot _of us woodburners live.  We get along just fine.  Some of us even burn indoors.  :coolgrin:  Rick



Geez,
You guys haven't died off yet? 
This kind of info would have us believe that the whole western half of the U.S. should be ready for the new wave of settlers. 
Folks around here shun pine too, but I've been burning it because I guess I just don't know any better. DOH! What was I THINKING?!
I also burn poplar. I'm doomed, doomed, I tell ya'.

Dave


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Nov 21, 2009)

fossil said:
			
		

> gzecc said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yew is very low moisture.  No need to give it two years.


----------



## SolarAndWood (Nov 21, 2009)

Bigg_Redd said:
			
		

> Yew is very low moisture.  No need to give it two years.



Are we talking about those things people let overgrow 3 feet off their foundations?


----------



## gzecc (Nov 21, 2009)

Solar, Exactly.  Mine have grown wild for 60 yrs and are now 25' tall with 7" trunks.  I just did some research and found out they used to use the wood for all sorts of tools, arrows, bows etc.  Its also supposedly has a magical component.


----------



## SolarAndWood (Nov 21, 2009)

Go figure.  I just pushed a dozen 15 footers over the bank a month ago without even considering their BTU value.


----------



## fossil (Nov 22, 2009)

I doubt we're talking about the same Yew.  I'm talking about Pacific Yew trees...not little evergreen shrubs.  There are a host of things referred to as Yews.  Here's what I'm talking about: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Taxus_brevifolia  Rick


----------



## fossil (Nov 22, 2009)

All the splits in the pic are ~5"-7" across and ~16" long.  The ones on top with the distinct white band around the outer perimeter are Pacific Yew.  The tree trunk was ~12"-14" in diameter.  The red stuff with little or no discernible bark is Madrone.  The rest is Oak (I don't know specifically which species of Oak).  All of these are the closest I can come to having hardwoods to burn, and they all came from ~200 miles and 2 mountain ranges to the west of where I live.  They're native to the Pacific Northwest, but only over along the coast.  I'm to the east in the high desert on Oregon's "dry side", where Juniper and Lodgepole Pine are the prevalent trees.  This Yew is nothing like the ornamental shrubs and bushes that lots of folks call yew.  Many of those, I'd venture, are more related to Pine, Juniper, and maybe Cypress.  Pacific Yew is a distinctly different tree, and the wood is very nice to burn, especially in the absence of all the nice hardwood species so prevalent in other areas/climate zones.  I'm really lucky when I can snag some of these kinds of woods.  Rick


----------



## Cedrusdeodara (Nov 22, 2009)

Yews are all in the genus Taxus.  Along with the Pacific Yew (T. brevifolia), there are other species.  The most popular in the landscape are Taxus baccata (English Yew) and Taxus cuspidata (Japanese Yew).   All are evergreen shrubs.  They were also  used in the past to make archery bows from the wood.  The root systems are massive and often are as large and complex as what is seen above ground.  Red berries/seeds are poisonous.  Chemicals in the plants are also used to treat several forms of cancer.


----------



## fossil (Nov 22, 2009)

Cedrusdeodara said:
			
		

> ...Chemicals in the plants are also used to treat several forms of cancer.



Maybe I should chew on it instead of burn it.   :roll:   For an evergreen shrub, I'll take it when I can get it and burn it.  Thanks for the interesting info.  So, I think Pine is genus Pinus...what are Juniper and Cypress?  Rick


----------



## jhousek1 (Nov 22, 2009)

This season my firewood dealer told me all he uses for his own house is the pine he cuts. He said he doesn't sell it because no one wants it and thinks it is unsafe. I told him I planned on cutting my own trees and what his thoughts on pine was? He told me not to pass on it if its free......just clean chimney more frequently if I use it.  And like so many on here he asked........What do you think the people in the Pacific Northwest use? They don't know what hardwood trees look like.


----------



## jebatty (Nov 22, 2009)

Been burning pine for years, still don't see creosote dripping in drools. Waiting for the infamous "pine wood burning death squad" to swoop down and send me to pine heaven ... or is it *ell? BTW, I'll burn any dry wood (except treated).


----------



## Nonprophet (Nov 22, 2009)

firestarter38 said:
			
		

> And like so many on here he asked........What do you think the people in the Pacific Northwest use? They don't know what hardwood trees look like.



Well, just to clarify we DO have some hardwood out here (i.e. White, Black, & Red Oak, Ash, Maple, Madrone, Yew, etc) that are "native" to the area, and of course the settlers brought a lot of trees with them from back east and so people have planted many varieties of hardwoods out here that do quite well like Black Locust, Apple, Pear, Hazelnut, Cherry, Black and English Walnut, etc.  Still, the vast majority of our woods/forest (public and private) out here are comprised of conifers, but I wanted to dispel the myth that we "don't know what hardwood tree look like," lol!!

NP


----------



## Lumber-Jack (Nov 23, 2009)

Nonprophet said:
			
		

> firestarter38 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm from the Northwest and sometimes get a little mixed up with my Softwood/Hardwood trees, so maybe one of you guys from out East can help me clear something up,,,, Is this a Hardwood, or a Softwood???


----------



## Cluttermagnet (Nov 23, 2009)

Cedrusdeodara said:
			
		

> Yews are all in the genus Taxus.  Along with the Pacific Yew (T. brevifolia), there are other species.  The most popular in the landscape are Taxus baccata (English Yew) and Taxus cuspidata (Japanese Yew).   All are evergreen shrubs.  They were also  used in the past to make archery bows from the wood.  The root systems are massive and often are as large and complex as what is seen above ground.  Red berries/seeds are poisonous.  Chemicals in the plants are also used to treat several forms of cancer.


The house I live in was built in 1960. It has a cinderblock foundation. There is at least one shrubby Yew within 3-5ft on one corner of that foundation. Any concerns there? That 'massive root system' talk is making me nervous.

I have found, BTW, that these types of Yew do produce wood that burns well in my stove. It seasons and splits well. Burns pretty hot, though perhaps  more like hardwood than dimensional pine lumber IMO. I seem to remember it coaling better, as well. Some of this wood gets up around 5in diameter, with more like 8in at the main trunk. I've got a pair of them flanking my driveway that are getting pretty big. Have to trim them back somewhat aggressively every couple of years. They are planted just a little too close in and tend to want to pinch off the driveway. One of them looks a little sickly. May have to take out out eventually. The wood will not go to waste. My stove is always hungry.


----------



## Cluttermagnet (Nov 23, 2009)

Carbon_Liberator said:
			
		

> I'm from the Northwest and sometimes get a little mixed up with my Softwood/Hardwood trees, so maybe one of you guys from out East can help me clear something up,,,, Is this a Hardwood, or a Softwood???


Hey, that looks like it's been PhotoShopped. I don't know if it's soft or hardwood, but it looks female. I'm just sayin'... 
(I'll leave the hardwood jokes for others)


----------



## SolarAndWood (Nov 23, 2009)

Cluttermagnet said:
			
		

> but it looks female. I'm just sayin'...



tell me shes wearing acid washed carhartt coveralls


----------



## Cedrusdeodara (Nov 24, 2009)

fossil said:
			
		

> Cedrusdeodara said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey Rick, Juniperus for all Junipers.  For Cypress, it depends which one you are talking about.  Bald Cypress and Pond Cypress are in the Genus Taxodium, while Arizona Cypress and Monterey Cypress are in the Genus Cupressus (this is the same Genus as the popular Italian Cypress, but all are different species).  Lawson/Port Orford Cypress is in the Genus Chamaecyparis, which means its actually a "False Cypress".   The popular hedge evergreen Leyland Cypress is actually a hybrid between Monterey Cypress (Cupressus macrocarpa) and the Alaskan Cedar/Cypress (Chamaecyparis nootkatensis) -- or it is a hybrid between a Cypress and a False Cypress .  There are a few other trees around the world called Cypress that are different yet, so it all gets rather confusing. 

By the way, I wouldn't chew on any taxus.  I believe most of the plant is poisonous, so the "cancer treatment" I believe comes from the poison part... kinda like chemotherapy... which is what the extracted chemical Taxol/Paclitaxel is used for.


----------



## Cedrusdeodara (Nov 24, 2009)

Cluttermagnet said:
			
		

> Cedrusdeodara said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, I wouldn't worry too much, unless the tree is very old and large, it which case the top would be encroaching on your home as well.  The large root system I am referring to only occurs after many years.  Yews are routinely used for foundation plantings.


----------



## Cluttermagnet (Nov 24, 2009)

Cedrusdeodara said:
			
		

> Cluttermagnet said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmmm- Well, I'm still not breathing easy just yet. The top of this bushy, low growing Yew is indeed making contact with the bricks. We're talking a nearly 50 year old 'bush'/shrub here. The branches tend to grow pretty long and spindly. This is in a setting that's in full shade until the trees drop their leaves in the fall. It's only about 8-10 ft tall, and is trying to grow low and wide. Probably a pretty slow grower over the years due to the shade. OK, I'm not nervous any more, only apprehensive. ;-)

We have a couple out front that got partial full sun for 50 years and they grew to around 20 ft tall and much more robust branch sizes near the trunk.


----------



## gzecc (Nov 24, 2009)

Clutter, The Yew drops its leaves in the fall?  Post a picture of this yew.


----------



## Cluttermagnet (Nov 24, 2009)

gzecc said:
			
		

> Clutter, The Yew drops its leaves in the fall?  Post a picture of this yew.


Nope- I'm just saying that it lives under a heavy canopy of deciduous trees, many topping out well over 100ft. Oak, Poplar, Maple, Cherry, Gum, various other stuff. It's in full shade from spring to fall, when it might otherwise grow the most. Sorry if I was that unclear in my writing.


----------



## FireaddictSC (Nov 25, 2009)

Ever burn a coon turd droped in early fall when they were hoggin on choke berries and corn. 
Neither have i ,,, but just lookin’ at one gives me the inklin that it wood burn 4 times as fast in the fire as it did comin’ out from way down yonder.


This is halarious Love this statememt!


----------



## fossil (Nov 25, 2009)

Cedrusdeodara said:
			
		

> fossil said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Brian!  Rick


----------



## GeneralBill (Nov 29, 2009)

Nonprophet said:
			
		

> firestarter38 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Here in Western OR, logging operations will stack huge piles of oak and maple. I've been given as much as I can cut a few times. A fellow down the road has a deal where he is delivered a few trucks worth at a time then he cuts and sells. He'll did 110 cords a few years ago, looks like he does yet more now. During the worst part of the building downturn last year, I saw softwood being delivered.

His oak was going for $220/cord last time I called. Makes me feel better about all the hours spent cutting and splitting.

- Bill


----------

